# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tokyo LFS?



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm going to be in Tokyo from September to June (studying at Waseda Daigaku in Shinjuku-ku) and was wondering if anyone knew of any particularly outstanding LFS I should visit. Unfortunately I won't be there long enough to set up a tank myself, but looking is, of course, still a lot of fun (particularly given the distinct lack of a decent LFS anywhere I've lived in the past six or so years).

Thanks for any suggestions anyone has!


----------



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm going to be in Tokyo from September to June (studying at Waseda Daigaku in Shinjuku-ku) and was wondering if anyone knew of any particularly outstanding LFS I should visit. Unfortunately I won't be there long enough to set up a tank myself, but looking is, of course, still a lot of fun (particularly given the distinct lack of a decent LFS anywhere I've lived in the past six or so years).

Thanks for any suggestions anyone has!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Check out www.adana.co.jp/

I don't know if you have any background knowledge in Japanese but this site includes all the lfs in Japan that carries Amano's products. If you're a plant enthusiast, then you cannot miss visiting his stores.

Paul


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

I went to Tokyo for a 1.5 week visit to some friends last October/November.

I'd recommend Aqua Forest:
http://www.a-forest.co.jp

It's even located in Shinjuku in an underground mall called the Subnade, adjacent to the Shinjuku station. There are two display tanks at where the mall joins the station. The directory is in Japanese, but when you go down the steps, go to the right and the store is located in the corner. I've posted some pics from my visit here:

http://fishclubs.com/nc/cape/articles.html

Another store that I had visited is An Aquarium:
http://www.an-aquarium.com

Although the store is located on the roof of one of the major department stores in Ginza and it's smaller than Aqua Forest, they do have some nice plants and show tanks too and like Aqua Forest, they carry all the Amano goodies. You can get to the roof, by going to the upper floor and then going outside onto the roof (there's a temple up there too!) and then you'll see the store, OR one of the elevators will take you there.

I also visited Penguin Village in Urakacho (sp?); they didn't let me take any photos, but I've been told that the other location is the bigger and better store. Also the mall which the Urakacho store is located at has no English directory - it's all in Japanese; but I found their display tank which indicated they were on the lowest level.

When I asked around, I was told that the store called "AquaZoom" is THE best store in the Tokyo area, however, my I couldn't go there during my visit because apparently, I needed to take a train, then a taxi, etc... to get to it. However, if you're there for an extended amount of time, I'd check it out.

As mentioned, you can find these on the Amano website. The people at both Aqua Forest and An Aquarium were really friendly - they didn't speak English fluently, but it was well enough (I brought an English <--> Japanese dictionary with me), and all the scientific names of plants are pronounced the same (echinodorus, cryptocoryne, etc...) unlike in Taiwan, where they use the Chinese form of the common name. I went to both of those stores anytime I was in the area (and to see if the latest issue of Amano's AquaJournal was available; it's less than $5.00US each). I also bought some of the pricey Amano aquascaping tools. Usually taking photos in many shops in East Asia is a big 'no-no' (some shops in Hong Kong even have a "no photography" sign at the door), and it's best to have a translator 'negotiate' for you, if you don't speak the local language. I think they are concerned what you will end up doing with the photos.

Good luck - let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, you're the guy who posted links to Mr.Amano's visit in US! Nice to see you here







I learned a great deal just by looking and reading those descriptive photos with Amano setting up a tank. Also saw your pictures in Taiwan fish stores.

I couldn't agree more with you on the nomenclatures in Taiwan or lack thereof. Don't know if it's because aquatic plants are so common there that they don't feel the need to describe them in scientific names or.....simple ignorance? Anyhow, I will probably make a visit there soon, and will probably be better off starting to memorize those Chinese common names, even though when one translates them into English they sound ridiculously far from their true identities

Paul


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, I'm "that guy".









While I was in Tokyo, Amano had a "rock placement" seminar and the audience could participate afterwards; I did not attend though. Why? I figured everyone there would only speak Japanese and no one would speak English! I asked one of the guys I met (he placed #2 in the Amano Aquascaping contest 2 years ago) about it and he confirmed - it was all in Japanese!







The seminar was about $50.00 and there was an extra fee for participating.

I ended up buying about 2 years worth of back issues of the Aquajournal magazine while I was there. I can't read much of the Japanese, but I love the photos.


----------



## greysky (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the info! It's going to be semi-torture to have access to such beautiful plants, tanks, etc., and not be able to do anything about it, but I still can't wait.

I can't speak Japanese fluently by any means, but I do think I could pull off politely asking if taking pictures is okay and explaining why. Hopefully at least some of the stores will let me. If so, expect pictures in a few months.









Thanks again.


----------

